# Attended Researchers Talk on ME/CFS/FMS



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Went along to a talk on Saturday by researchers in ME/CFS/FMS. Tried to take notes but couldn't keep up, will post what I have when I unscrabble it. But yes it was informative and yes they are making headway. Seems that researchers in different areas are finding their work dove-tailing and that it may be as little as two years away before they have definite answers for us. Seems that SPEC SCANS are picking up the abnormalities in both body & brains of CFS folks. Briefly, yes there is gastrointestinal involvement, many with slow emptying of stomach, though other probs also. Yes there is vascular problems, low blood pressure is a biggie, also problem with the cerebral bloodflow. Yes the specs are showing temporal lobe involvement which relates to both dopamine and/or neoadrenalin. In the can't move, dragged out exhausted symptoms seems irregular dopamine levels very much in evidence, (I think too low, but have to check that one out). On the other hand if you are irritable, jumpy, shaking, trembling, restless legs, and similar type symptoms the neoadrenalin (not sure if I'm spelling this right) is too high. Parietal lobe and thalmus lobe also showing irregularities. WHAT THEY DIDN'T FIND WAS EVIDENCE OF FRONTAL LOBE INVOLVEMENT. That is, it's definately not a depression style illness and the brain specs make that clear. On the question of prescribing SSRI anti-depressants, the brain/behavioural speaker said it's not the seratonin that's the problem, as often thought, it's the neoadrenalin. When the seratonin meds help it's because they are affecting the neoadrenalin levles. Basic instigator of all the problems has been some sort of toxic stimulus, viral insult & the like. All in all it was very positive & encouraging. Some of you might like to check out the following website;ALISON HUNTER MEMORIAL FOUNDATION at www.ahmf.org/index.html They have summaries of all the research papers presented at the Sydney World Conference on ME/CFS in 1998 & 1999. They will also be posting the notes from this talk I attended (give them time) and will be hosting the Sydney World Conference on ME/CFS in December 2001. So bookmark the site and watch for what comes out of this years conference.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Interesting about the dopamine, neoadrenalin connection rather than the serotonin Nina. Hopefully one of us will remember to post the results of this important conference.M.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I was wondering if someone can explain what dopamine and neoadrenaline is and how does it affect people with fm. I get confused sometimes when I read the medical reports. Can someone explain it to me in layman terms. I've been on SSRI's since l994 just wondering if this is what I really need. Thanks.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Yes it does get confusing Weener and depends on the context in which the term is used. I understand (though somebody please correct me if I'm wrong)dopamine is a neurotransmitor and noadrenaline (got the spelling right this time) is a hormone. Don't worry about the SSRI, if it is helping & you are happy with it that is what counts at this stage. The new research information is just that at the moment, "new relevent information being gained by researchers". It will be a few years yet before it translates into firm answers & possible treatments. But it is good to know researchers are working on it, getting results; and prepared to argue against and counter the "depression syndrome" view. If your doctor is an interested, helpful type you might like to mention to him, that way he can keep up with the latest in the field. The important things at this stage, particularly for the "fatigued" people is the gastric/gut connection, mainly slow transit, and the impaired blood flow to the brain.


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi. That is so interesting about the dopamine. I have been meaning to ask my doctor about that but I keep forgetting ha ha. I was thinking how similar this fibro is to MS and whether treatment for that would help us.I will write it down and remember it next time and let you all know if it will help.HugsBrooke


----------

